# Leakage after BM, please help me!



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Hey folks, I thought I would check with you guys regarding the most annoying symptom of my IBS. I was diagnosed in February and am trying to get used to this label/curse.Things have changed for me. Originally my IBS gave me extremely soft stool in the morning, combined with a burning stomach.I have tried some of the great suggestions and have been taking Calcium and Benefiber. This has calmed my morning rush. BUT.I now have a BM in the afternoon, and this results in leakage for hours afterwards. I mean I can wipe clean, then twenty minutes later, I have to wipe again. Then again and again usually all day. I often burn around my anal area when this occurs, and it is very itchy. I use baby wipes to reduce the pain from all of the wiping, but it is still a terrible experience.Does anybody else experience this? Is this from IBS? Anybody got any cures??? Driving me crazy!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know I have read of others here who have experienced this... Try reading some or doing a search for it on our Gas / Flatulence / Bloating / Incontinence / Fecal Body Odor Forum.BTW have you reported this change to your Dr?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> I know I have read of others here who have experienced this... Try reading some or doing a search for it on our Gas / Flatulence / Bloating / Incontinence / Fecal Body Odor Forum.BTW have you reported this change to your Dr?


Than you very much for the reply. I have spent hours looking through this site, and have not been able to see any solution, other than fiber and calcium, which I have done.My doctor is aware of this and said it is just "part and parcel" of IBS. But I do not agree. Most ibsers don't have this, so I question as to whether it is from IBS.Thanks, I hope someone who has found a solution to this can reply. I really appreciate all of the info that is shared here. If and when I find solutions, I promise to post my experience.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Colt.. maybe another opinion from a different Dr or a specialist?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> Colt.. maybe another opinion from a different Dr or a specialist?


That is my next step......problem is, here in Canada, that will take about a year. Yes, one year.Thanks for your advice. I am thinking of taking Psyllium Husk powder and/or Activated Charcoal. This is making me crazy.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm so sorry I know this must be VERY frustrating! Let us know how you do with the charcoal and Psyllium Husk powder.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> I'm so sorry I know this must be VERY frustrating! Let us know how you do with the charcoal and Psyllium Husk powder.


Thanks, so far very little relief from Psylium, will give it a few more days and try the charcoal. I am waiting for confirmation of an appointment with my Gastro. If I get no help, I have to go back to my GP, and get a referral for a second gastro opinion. This will take a year or so.Thanks for your support.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> I'm so sorry I know this must be VERY frustrating! Let us know how you do with the charcoal and Psyllium Husk powder.


So not much luck with psyllium or calcium. I am on my second week of Tuzen, and it seems to be doing nothing. Back to the gastro on August 12.I really want my life back.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So you are still having trouble after the afternoon BM? Tuzen is a probiotic.... Sometimes different strains work better for some than others. If the Tuzen doesn't start working.. you might try another one .. like Align.. etc.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

BQ said:


> So you are still having trouble after the afternoon BM? Tuzen is a probiotic.... Sometimes different strains work better for some than others. If the Tuzen doesn't start working.. you might try another one .. like Align.. etc.


Thanks again for you reply. I have tried a few different probiotics, and have always given them several weeks to work, to no avail.I am still not convinced that this is IBS. I still think there is an infection or parasite. If I can just get my gastro to listen. All the research I have done on this and other sites makes me very suspect of the diagnosis. It just does not match the level of suffering some of the poor folks here experience. Plus, for me it has never come and gone. The same very day. For a year. I also get a bad burning stomach which makes my other situation worse....again, not something I have seen here.You have been most cordial to me, and I truly appreciate it. If you have nay more to add, I would love to hear it. As promised, I will continue to update my progress. Hopefully I will find something that helps and am able to post it here for everybody.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you could ask the Dr to do further testing. Perhaps an endoscope and colonoscopy with biopsies???


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Colt said:


> Thanks again for you reply. I have tried a few different probiotics, and have always given them several weeks to work, to no avail.I am still not convinced that this is IBS. I still think there is an infection or parasite. If I can just get my gastro to listen. All the research I have done on this and other sites makes me very suspect of the diagnosis. It just does not match the level of suffering some of the poor folks here experience. Plus, for me it has never come and gone. The same very day. For a year. I also get a bad burning stomach which makes my other situation worse....again, not something I have seen here.You have been most cordial to me, and I truly appreciate it. If you have nay more to add, I would love to hear it. As promised, I will continue to update my progress. Hopefully I will find something that helps and am able to post it here for everybody.


I have the same annoying problem at certain times, and I've discovered it is caused by the rectum not completely emptying and as we stand, walk, sit, etc..the anus squeezes the partial feces on out therefore making it appear as if we are "leaking" and it is like I said very annoying! Unfortunately, I don't have a remedy except to know for myself the next day or the day after things will clear up and go back to normal when the bowel completely empties and nothing is left to linger and slip out. Hope this helps and know it is not just in your mind, it's the other end..lol..







BTW..you might be taking too much calcium. Just a thought.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Rowe2 said:


> I have the same annoying problem at certain times, and I've discovered it is caused by the rectum not completely emptying and as we stand, walk, sit, etc..the anus squeezes the partial feces on out therefore making it appear as if we are "leaking" and it is like I said very annoying! Unfortunately, I don't have a remedy except to know for myself the next day or the day after things will clear up and go back to normal when the bowel completely empties and nothing is left to linger and slip out. Hope this helps and know it is not just in your mind, it's the other end..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply Rowe. I have been off calcium for two weeks since starting Tuzen. for me this is a daily thing, it never seems to go away, and it lasts for hours. I had a BM 7 hours ago and I am still leaking now. Gets very itchy and burns too.When you suggest the calcium, are you saying that this is due to constipation? If so, I don't think so as i have been diagnosed with IBS-D due to soft stool.Really appreciate your input, and I hope we find the answer.


----------



## Kerith (Jul 18, 2011)

The itching and burning sounds like hemorrhoids. There are lots of over the counter things to help with this. Wish I had something helpful to offer on the leaking, but I don't.







I had a similar problem when my IBS was at its worst, but never to the extent or for the duration (per day or for so many days in a row) that you describe.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Kerith said:


> The itching and burning sounds like hemorrhoids. There are lots of over the counter things to help with this. Wish I had something helpful to offer on the leaking, but I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I do have hemorrhoids, but my gastro said they are minor. That is the odd part of my situation, it is always the same, very much unlike your typical IBS.


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

After emptying my bowels I sometimes need to go back quickly once or twice and I pass just mucus. Once all the mucus is gone then I feel like I am finally completely empty for a few hours at least then it starts over again. This seems to be a symptom i can't get rid of even though I have tried so many things. The rest of my IBS has been manageable enough so that I can work and have some social life.


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,I suffer with leakage,I would get this if my stools were soft,if hardish or pellets then it seemed OK.Since I have been taking Movicol/Miralax I get this after every bowel movement,sometimes its a lot,mostly its small bits,but it makes me sore a bit.Usually after a bath,it stops.I dont rub when I wipe,just dab,then use water,but still there some left.I have read that certain foods can cause this,not too sure how true that is.To address my leakage I intend to stop taking Movicol and see what happens.I hope you find a solution to this problem,and if you do please let me know.Thanks


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

ukmike said:


> Hi,I suffer with leakage,I would get this if my stools were soft,if hardish or pellets then it seemed OK.Since I have been taking Movicol/Miralax I get this after every bowel movement,sometimes its a lot,mostly its small bits,but it makes me sore a bit.Usually after a bath,it stops.I dont rub when I wipe,just dab,then use water,but still there some left.I have read that certain foods can cause this,not too sure how true that is.To address my leakage I intend to stop taking Movicol and see what happens.I hope you find a solution to this problem,and if you do please let me know.Thanks


Thanks for your reply, sounds quite similar to my issue. Please let me know if you ever find a solution, and I promise to reciprocate.Colt


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Colt said:


> Thanks for your reply, I do have hemorrhoids, but my gastro said they are minor. That is the odd part of my situation, it is always the same, very much unlike your typical IBS.


Thanks colitisjo, sounds like others suffer from this as well. Although not life threatening, it is very debilitating as it impedes your day. You do your thing, then go out and all of a sudden the burning and leakage. The more active you are the worse it is.... Please share a solution if you find one, and I will too!!!!


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi ColtThe only solution that works for me is when the BM's are firm and "normal" then I don't have any urgency, leakage or cramping. However, the million dollar question is "How to get the BM's firm and normal" LOL. Sometimes I have a good few days or even a week where this happens and I rack my brain trying to work out what I possibly have done different in my life/diet for this change then BAM back to a shitty day (pardon the pun).


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

colitisjo said:


> Hi ColtThe only solution that works for me is when the BM's are firm and "normal" then I don't have any urgency, leakage or cramping. However, the million dollar question is "How to get the BM's firm and normal" LOL. Sometimes I have a good few days or even a week where this happens and I rack my brain trying to work out what I possibly have done different in my life/diet for this change then BAM back to a shitty day (pardon the pun).


Oh, I hear you. I have had no luck with any of the things I have found, but many people do. Especially psyllium and calcium carbonate. You should try those if you have not already.I find that when I do have a firm stool (usually only if I have taken Immodium), then this makes the leakage much worse.Keep in touch!!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

colitisjo said:


> Hi ColtThe only solution that works for me is when the BM's are firm and "normal" then I don't have any urgency, leakage or cramping. However, the million dollar question is "How to get the BM's firm and normal" LOL. Sometimes I have a good few days or even a week where this happens and I rack my brain trying to work out what I possibly have done different in my life/diet for this change then BAM back to a shitty day (pardon the pun).


Well, had my follow up appointment with the Gastro on Friday. He tells me these are all common symptoms of IBS and basically refused to test me for anything else. Tested my "muscle tone" and said it was more than adequate.Told me to take 1mg Immodium daily.Well, I am done with traditional doctors. I need to find another way.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt,i have also suffered the mucus problem after a movement, leading to itching and burning. the following has helped me, 1, always carry flushable wet wipes, to avoid further irritation.2, a barrier cream such as sudocrem helps heal inflamed skin. [also for nappy rash!] http://www.sudocrem.co.uk/3, using genzyme cholestagel. i have increased my dose from one, to three capsules a day to keep stool firm. i have also used calcium/cholestagel combination, but stopped this due to problems with ppi absorbtion [omeprazole taken for gerd] http://www.cholestagel.com/4, a low fibre diet, ie white bread etc5, avoiding high fructose/low sucrose foods, i take fresh blueberries daily for vit c.i've gone through the whole diagnosis of exclusion, including sig and colonoscopy. vitual colonoscopy, blood tests, stool tests etc. took a year after which my doc agreed to let me try the cholestagel.google the 'south manchester functional bowel service' for some excellent info http://ibs-care.org/good luck. you can get well again.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt,i have also suffered the mucus problem after a movement, leading to itching and burning. the following has helped me, 1, always carry flushable wet wipes, to avoid further irritation.2, a barrier cream such as sudocrem helps heal inflamed skin. [also for nappy rash!] http://www.sudocrem.co.uk/3, using genzyme cholestagel. i have increased my dose from one, to three capsules a day to keep stool firm. i have also used calcium/cholestagel combination, but stopped this due to problems with ppi absorbtion [omeprazole taken for gerd] http://www.cholestagel.com/4, a low fibre diet, ie white bread etc5, avoiding high fructose/low sucrose foods, i take fresh blueberries daily for vit c.i've gone through the whole diagnosis of exclusion, including sig and colonoscopy. vitual colonoscopy, blood tests, stool tests etc. took a year after which my doc agreed to let me try the cholestagel.google the 'south manchester functional bowel service' for some excellent info http://ibs-care.org/good luck. you can get well again.


Thank you so much. I appreciate your input. Seems that that this issue is a bit of an epidemic indeed.I am currently using Acidpholous and will report my results. I will look into the info you supplied and will update you as I omit or add new treatments.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt,you're welcome! if you have any questions, ask away.i should add that i've tried numerous exclusion diets, to try to identify the culprit.for example, salicylate free, wheat free, dairy free, caffine free, etc, in various permutations, for weeks or months at a time with no noticeable reduction in post bm irritation.one theory, perhaps some ibsers are suffering from a form of auto-immune disease?or, as others have suggested, is this ibs symptom, mucus leakage, triggered by antibiotics? have you taken clindomycin in the last few years?re probiotics, the only notable short term relief i have obtained is from sacchromyces boullardii. this is good for quickly firming things up. it is a non colonising yeast. 'discovered' in the 1920's, and originally obtained from the skin of tropical fruits, it is proven and well tolerated.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt,you're welcome! if you have any questions, ask away.i should add that i've tried numerous exclusion diets, to try to identify the culprit.for example, salicylate free, wheat free, dairy free, caffine free, etc, in various permutations, for weeks or months at a time with no noticeable reduction in post bm irritation.one theory, perhaps some ibsers are suffering from a form of auto-immune disease?or, as others have suggested, is this ibs symptom, mucus leakage, triggered by antibiotics? have you taken clindomycin in the last few years?re probiotics, the only notable short term relief i have obtained is from sacchromyces boullardii. this is good for quickly firming things up. it is a non colonising yeast. 'discovered' in the 1920's, and originally obtained from the skin of tropical fruits, it is proven and well tolerated.


I have done many of the same things as you.....but I have only had this issue for the past year. I suspect an allergy of some sort, although my doc disagrees. Sometimes when it is at it's worst, I will experience a runny nose and burning hands and feet. I have never has an allergy issue in my life.BTW, have found some relief the last couple of days by getting rid of all of the butt creams and using cornstarch baby powder, FWIW.I am on day three of Acidipholous as well......takes so long before you realize that things don't help.Let us keep in touch here.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt, imo the irritation seems very similar to nappy rash, so any anti nr preparation could help.re allergies/intolerances, otc anti histamines might provide empirical evidence of allergy. ie one could experimentally try an anti histamine, perhaps with the help of your GP, to either prove or disprove a connection. i have used chlorphenamine maleate/piriton in the past, to help reduce itching, with good results.it would be good to hear from others with similar experiences.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt, imo the irritation seems very similar to nappy rash, so any anti nr preparation could help.re allergies/intolerances, otc anti histamines might provide empirical evidence of allergy. ie one could experimentally try an anti histamine, perhaps with the help of your GP, to either prove or disprove a connection. i have used chlorphenamine maleate/piriton in the past, to help reduce itching, with good results.it would be good to hear from others with similar experiences.


Well, the reason I think allergy, other than the stated connection is because we often pass mucous. Mucous is common with many allergies, why would the bowel be any different.I have used Zinc ointment, and it helps, but I am thinking maybe things are to moist sometimes. So, dry it up and see.I am hoping others will loin as well, but the main problem with these forums is that when a person finds a cure, they seldom share it. They are so happy to be happy, I guess.


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

colitisjo said:


> After emptying my bowels I sometimes need to go back quickly once or twice and I pass just mucus. Once all the mucus is gone then I feel like I am finally completely empty for a few hours at least then it starts over again. This seems to be a symptom i can't get rid of even though I have tried so many things. The rest of my IBS has been manageable enough so that I can work and have some social life.


I have similar symptoms to others on here. I don't have much control over this. I have also had persistant mucus for as long as I've had this. (10 years) The doc say it is IBS-D but I don't know. I may only sometimes go once or twice a day but even so when I do go there seems to be non-stop mucus. I usually wash after I've been and I end up spending like 2 hours in the toilet. The doctors just say it is normal but for me it isn't. I would like to do regular exercise but because of this I am unable to. I get alot of discomfort in my stomach as well which I think may be due to this also as sometimes if I go twice in quick succession, my stomach seems to calm down.I have lost my apetite which means I normally eat once a day but it doesn't reduce the amount of mucus.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

eitu343 said:


> I have similar symptoms to others on here. I don't have much control over this. I have also had persistant mucus for as long as I've had this. (10 years) The doc say it is IBS-D but I don't know. I may only sometimes go once or twice a day but even so when I do go there seems to be non-stop mucus. I usually wash after I've been and I end up spending like 2 hours in the toilet. The doctors just say it is normal but for me it isn't. I would like to do regular exercise but because of this I am unable to. I get alot of discomfort in my stomach as well which I think may be due to this also as sometimes if I go twice in quick succession, my stomach seems to calm down.I have lost my apetite which means I normally eat once a day but it doesn't reduce the amount of mucus.


Eitu343, DON'T GIVE UP. You have similar symptoms to many of us, and there MUST be a solution. I have been on Acidipholous for 1 week, and have seen a small improvement.What have you tried? What do you want to try?We are all ears here.Thanks!!


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi ColtJust wanted to give you an update on how I am going. Well the last two weeks have Ibeen going really well. I am tending to go to the toilet in the morning upon waking and totally emptying myself out. Sometimes I may go a couple of times but once I have been I feel totally empty, no stomach cramps, no urgency, virtually no mucus and pretty much don't have to go again until the next morning. I do feel quite "windy" during the evening and nightime but not ready to empty bowels until next morning. . I have been taking a digestive supplement that I bought from the local chemist for about three weeks now. I first read about something similar on this website. As I live in Australia i couldnt find the supplement I read about but found something along the lines with ingredients like peppermint, ginger, fennel, dry rot, anise oil. there seem to be a few variations of these type of digestive aids around. They are reasonably priced also. I still take a probiotic daily as well. I just feel like my gut is healthier.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

colitisjo, could you be more specific about the digestive supplement you are taking, perhaps a link to the supplier, or spell out the name so we can further research it ourselves?was the 'something similar on this website' the product that 'overitnow' uses? or something else?'overitnow' if you are reading could you list [as far as you know] the ingredients of the product you are using? i seem to remember grape seed extract was one of them. [the reason being that in researching my medical notes, i have just found some reference to inflammation, following the sigmoidoscopy, and i am now looking to attempt some treatment.]


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

colitisjo said:


> Hi ColtJust wanted to give you an update on how I am going. Well the last two weeks have Ibeen going really well. I am tending to go to the toilet in the morning upon waking and totally emptying myself out. Sometimes I may go a couple of times but once I have been I feel totally empty, no stomach cramps, no urgency, virtually no mucus and pretty much don't have to go again until the next morning. I do feel quite "windy" during the evening and nightime but not ready to empty bowels until next morning. . I have been taking a digestive supplement that I bought from the local chemist for about three weeks now. I first read about something similar on this website. As I live in Australia i couldnt find the supplement I read about but found something along the lines with ingredients like peppermint, ginger, fennel, dry rot, anise oil. there seem to be a few variations of these type of digestive aids around. They are reasonably priced also. I still take a probiotic daily as well. I just feel like my gut is healthier.


I am so happy for you Colitisjo!! And really appreciate you taking the time to update me. Most people don't do that.I have had some minor relief (very minor) with acidipholous.Can you PLEASE give me more info on this supplement? Manufacturer? Brand name?? Anything?? Much appreciated, as gain GOOD FOR YOU!! You must feel like a million bucks!!


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Colt said:


> Eitu343, DON'T GIVE UP. You have similar symptoms to many of us, and there MUST be a solution. I have been on Acidipholous for 1 week, and have seen a small improvement.What have you tried? What do you want to try?We are all ears here.Thanks!!


Thanks. I'm willing to try anything if it will help.Over the past few months I've been trying Laparamoid tablets but I am not sure how effective that has been. I don't think it had any effect on the mucus. Also, over the past month I've tried Mebeverine tablets which didn't seem to make any difference at all. I've stopped taking these two for the past 1 or two days just to see if the mucus gets worse etc. I've also tried some probiotics tablets I picked up from the chemist, peppermint capsules and Windies tablets.I am planning to go see my GP again over the next week or so but I am not holding out much hope. He will probs say there is nothing he can give me to help with controlling the amount of mucus or he will refer me to hospital for a checkup. When I get to see the consultant at the hospital in a few months time, he will just say mucus is normal and discharge me as usual back to my GP. What's acidipholous? Is it some herbal medicine?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi eitu343, re acidophilus = probiotics.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acidophilus.out of interest, have you tried lindas calcium?i am currently researching bile acid diarrhea, while this is sometimes caused by gall bladder removal, it can occur in others for various reasons.it is sometimes known as habba syndrome or idiopathic bile acid diarrhea [at least, i think they are the same or similar]in digestion, food passes from the stomach into the small intestine, where bile is added to neutralise some of the stomach acid and to help digest fats. most of the bile is normally removed at the end of the small intestine [the terminal ileum] and recycled, via the bloodstream and the liver back to the gall bladder.if too much bile makes its way into the large intestine [the colon] it reduces the colons ability to absorb liquids [reverse osmosis] and can cause irritation and inflammation. presumably the irritaion within the colon continues to the anus, and this results in some of our problems.there is an interesting report here, [or try googling habba, or bile acid diarrhea]Cause Of Common Chronic Diarrhea Revealed In New Research, [2009]http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/11/091102112046.htmManaging bile acid diarrhoea- very technical, but some good info here,http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3002596/?tool=pubmed


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

I first learnt about digestive enzymes after reading a posting on here by "darryl" under the gas/flatulence/bloating forum and his posting was called "the answers you are looking for". He gave a link to a product called naturo-digestizymes by a company called Naturopharma. The product contains:betain HCLbromelainpapainproteaseamylaselipaseapple cider vinegarcaraway seedchamomilefennel seedginger rootpepperminttumeric.This appears to be an english company. I couldnt find anything in Australia with this much ingredients but I am currently on a product called "digestive aid" by Blackmores.Hopes this helps.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks folks.Coloitis jo, I wil check it out. Are you still seeing improvement? There are a million digestive enzyme products out there. I would think that I have spent about $5000 in the past year on many, many "cures". I will find this and try it too.Mr100, I have tried calcium, not sure if it made much difference. Mr 100, I looked into bile acid D a bit, but will revisit.Eitu, please update us on what your doc says.I think the acidipholous has calmed my stomach and hardened my stool a bit. Still leaking and burning though. Using corn starch as powder, which seems to be helping as well. Regular talcum has perfume and that makes things worse.Let us continue and see if we can find the answer. If not, we will at least have the longest thread in the history of this site!!!


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> out of interest, have you tried lindas calcium?i am currently researching bile acid diarrhea, while this is sometimes caused by gall bladder removal, it can occur in others for various reasons.it is sometimes known as habba syndrome or idiopathic bile acid diarrhea [at least, i think they are the same or similar]


Thanks for the links. Will check them out. Sort of makes sense. The only thing is when I read the description for IBS I think that is exactly what I've got or IBD Chrones, UC etc etc lol.I was reading an article on the BBC the other day about babies who are born with a low birth weight are likely to develop health problems in later life. I think it specifically mentioned diabetes but if this problem is caused by some auto immune thing then could that be a link also? I'm pretty certain I also read an article a few years back that mentioned babies who were born premature have a higher chance of developing gut problems in their teenage / adult life.No I've not tried Lindas Calcium. Do you know what brand name(s) it is sold in the UK and have you tried it? I live in a small town so it can be quite tricky to get hold of alot of the stuff mentioned on here.I'd also be intrested to know if anyone has actually been refferred to the South Manchester Functional Bowel Service and whether they were able to help. They seem to know what they are talking about on their site. It does say on their site that they take referrals from all over the UK.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi eitu343,here's a link to the calcium [and d3] recommended on lindas thread available in the uk from holland and barrett. start with half a tablet with each meal. you will have to experiment to see what dosage suits you best. if you develop constipation reduce dose. seemingly, constipation seems to affect males more than females. do read the posts on lindas calcium thread. i think all who have ibs-d should try calcium.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433&cid=8&sid=0with regard to the bile acid diarrhea, the two obvious causes leading to excess bile in the colon are either overproduction or malabsorbtion. [or perhaps both]the medical community have labelled this condition BAM.there does not currently seem to be a bile acid sequestrant that is approved for use in ibs-d. it seems that tablet coatings may need to be adjusted so that the bile acid sequestrant starts to work [delayed release] in the lower section of the small intestine and bowel.i have been using Colesevelam with variable results.i think linda has suggested that calcium could be acting as a sequestrant.is there i wonder, a delayed release calcium, that could be even more effective? [in my case, this could be useful as calcium seems to affecting the absorbtion of omeprazole, taken for gerd]


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi eitu343,here's a link to the calcium [and d3] recommended on lindas thread available in the uk from holland and barrett. start with half a tablet with each meal. you will have to experiment to see what dosage suits you best. if you develop constipation reduce dose. seemingly, constipation seems to affect males more than females. do read the posts on lindas calcium thread. i think all who have ibs-d should try calcium.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433&cid=8&sid=0with regard to the bile acid diarrhea, the two obvious causes leading to excess bile in the colon are either overproduction or malabsorbtion. [or perhaps both]the medical community have labelled this condition BAM.there does not currently seem to be a bile acid sequestrant that is approved for use in ibs-d. it seems that tablet coatings may need to be adjusted so that the bile acid sequestrant starts to work [delayed release] in the lower section of the small intestine and bowel.i have been using Colesevelam with variable results.i think linda has suggested that calcium could be acting as a sequestrant.is there i wonder, a delayed release calcium, that could be even more effective? [in my case, this could be useful as calcium seems to affecting the absorbtion of omeprazole, taken for gerd]


Very informative post Mr100. I am now trying a combination of acidipholous and unpasteurized sauerkraut. Supposed to be an awesome probiotic. The problem with these things is you have to take them for weeks before you can determine if they help.I am trying to treat the disease, instead of covering the symptoms. Literally a pain in the ass.


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Colt said:


> Eitu, please update us on what your doc says.


I went to see my doc today. I tried mentioning about the leakage of mucus but he just said it was normal. He gave me 4 medicines which I'll try for the next few weeks and see what happens. I'll also give the calcium carbonate a go. 2 of the medicines the doc gave sound intresting. I've pasted the names below. I missed what he said they did but I googled their names and pasted the descriptions below:Ranitidine 150 mg Film - coated tablets Description:is a histamine H2-receptor antagonist that inhibits stomach acid production. It is commonly used in treatment of peptic ulcer disease (PUD) and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). Kolanticon Gel SFDescription:It is indicated for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), functional dyspepsia (indigestion) and the symptoms of peptic ulcer.Kolanticon is a liquid suspension that is sold in 200ml and 500ml bottles. It is available as a pharmacy only medication.Kolanticon contains four active ingredients, which are:* Dicycloverine - an antispasmodic, which relieves painful stomach cramps and spasms. It relaxes the muscle in the walls of the stomach and intestines by blocking muscarinic receptors that are found in the muscle. By blocking these receptors it prevents the chemical acetylcholine from activating them and causing contraction. This reduces muscle contractions and allows the stomach and intestines to relax, reducing painful cramps and spasms.* Simethicone - an antiflatulent, which reduces the amount of trapped wind in the gut. It brings together all the small bubbles of gas that are trapped in the gut to form a large bubble, which can then be expelled more easily. This helps to relieve pain and bloating caused by trapped wind.* Aluminium hydroxide and Magnesium oxide - antacids that reduce the acidity of the stomach's juices. Too much stomach acid can cause symptoms of heartburn and indigestion, as well as irritating an inflamed stomach lining or a peptic ulcer. By binding to and neutralising excess acid, antacids help to relieve the symptoms of dyspepsia that are often experienced by patients with IBS


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

colt,yes, a cure would be highly desirable!i suppose i feel that regularly taking probiotics is still just treating the symptoms, however, it is wise to give these things time, and not to try too many different treatments concurrently!speaking of which, i've reduced my colesevelam back to one a day [from 3] at breakfast about an hour after my omeprazole [for gerd], as it was making me feel bloated.i am now taking 2x half a calcium later in the day, one half after lunch and one half after supper.i read on another thread about an enzyme called biotin. i have a number of the symptoms of reduced biotin levels. eg alopecia. it seems very low risk, so i have obtained some 1mg tabs this morning and have started taking them. link to biotin thread,http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/144467-b-complex-vitamins-the-answer/eitu 343,what a shame that the doctor dismissed the mucus problem as normal for ibs-ers. it certainly seems to be common for a sub-group of ibs sufferers, but not all. i wonder if the mucus can be tested, in order to ascertain its origin? ie is it a product of the colon, or elsewhere in the digestive tract?do you also have bad indigestion/gerd? ratinidine is often prescribed for this, to reduce stomach acid.i await your trial of the calcium carbonate with interest, as the effect can be quite amazing.good luck with the other medicines.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

eitu343 said:


> I went to see my doc today. I tried mentioning about the leakage of mucus but he just said it was normal. He gave me 4 medicines which I'll try for the next few weeks and see what happens. I'll also give the calcium carbonate a go. 2 of the medicines the doc gave sound intresting. I've pasted the names below. I missed what he said they did but I googled their names and pasted the descriptions below:Ranitidine 150 mg Film - coated tablets Description:is a histamine H2-receptor antagonist that inhibits stomach acid production. It is commonly used in treatment of peptic ulcer disease (PUD) and gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). Kolanticon Gel SFDescription:It is indicated for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), functional dyspepsia (indigestion) and the symptoms of peptic ulcer.Kolanticon is a liquid suspension that is sold in 200ml and 500ml bottles. It is available as a pharmacy only medication.Kolanticon contains four active ingredients, which are:* Dicycloverine - an antispasmodic, which relieves painful stomach cramps and spasms. It relaxes the muscle in the walls of the stomach and intestines by blocking muscarinic receptors that are found in the muscle. By blocking these receptors it prevents the chemical acetylcholine from activating them and causing contraction. This reduces muscle contractions and allows the stomach and intestines to relax, reducing painful cramps and spasms.* Simethicone - an antiflatulent, which reduces the amount of trapped wind in the gut. It brings together all the small bubbles of gas that are trapped in the gut to form a large bubble, which can then be expelled more easily. This helps to relieve pain and bloating caused by trapped wind.* Aluminium hydroxide and Magnesium oxide - antacids that reduce the acidity of the stomach's juices. Too much stomach acid can cause symptoms of heartburn and indigestion, as well as irritating an inflamed stomach lining or a peptic ulcer. By binding to and neutralising excess acid, antacids help to relieve the symptoms of dyspepsia that are often experienced by patients with IBS


Thanks for the update....that is a lot of meds.....I do not like how your doctor and mine both say the leakage is "normal". If it is, why have I never had it before.As for me, still on acidipholous and the cold water sauerkraut. Not noticing much change yet, but these things take forever.Let us keep this conversation going until we beat this thing!!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Just another update. Had several good days in a row, until today. Afternoon bm today resulted in leakage, burning and all that.Disappointing as I was starting to get my hopes up. I will stay the course with the acidipholus and sauerkraut, and hope that it was just a blip.


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been taking the Calcium carbonate tablets since last Tuesday and the other meds as well. They don't seemed to have made any differnce to the leakage of mucus at all. Some days my stools seemed to be well formed , but there is still extreme non stop mucus afterwards as always.I was getting lots of stomach pain and feeling like I was going to be sick a few weeks back so I'm not sure if the meds have helped with that.I nearly managed to choke myself twice on the Calcium carbonate tablets. They are quite large and bulky. The chalky texture doesn't make it easy to swallow as well. I now break them up into very small pieces before swallowing them. I will probably keep taking the calcium tablets for a few more weeks but stop the others once they finish.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

eitu343 said:


> I've been taking the Calcium carbonate tablets since last Tuesday and the other meds as well. They don't seemed to have made any differnce to the leakage of mucus at all. Some days my stools seemed to be well formed , but there is still extreme non stop mucus afterwards as always.I was getting lots of stomach pain and feeling like I was going to be sick a few weeks back so I'm not sure if the meds have helped with that.I nearly managed to choke myself twice on the Calcium carbonate tablets. They are quite large and bulky. The chalky texture doesn't make it easy to swallow as well. I now break them up into very small pieces before swallowing them. I will probably keep taking the calcium tablets for a few more weeks but stop the others once they finish.


Eitu thanks for the update. I did not have luck with calcium either, but I may have not taken enough, long enough. From my experience, it takes about 6 weeks for any of this stuff to be proven or disproven.I am still seeing some improvement with acidipholus. I will continue three times day for the next 6 weeks, and then stop to see if it was helping, or if I am just putting good money after bad.I am still struggling badly with the leakage and burning, but stool is quite well formed. Maybe the "proper" stool is further aggravating the issue?Many would say that leakage and burning are often caused by hemmorhoids and constipation. Maybe I am experiencing this now?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi eitu343, i'm sorry to hear the mucus prob is continuing.i did notice in an earlier post you said that you only had one meal a day. is is worth trying eating more, smaller meals? i find that my food intake is spread over a time period of approx 10-11 hours,breakfast at 8amlunch at 1pmdinner at 6 pmi take half a calcium tab with each meal. until i started taking omeprazole this worked very well. i have had to change the early calcium because it was stopping the omeprazole working properly. i have subsequently been substitutuing the calcium for colesevelam, with variable results.you can soften the calcium by leaving the top off the bottle for a few days, then chew them.i would advise getting some sudocrem. it is an antiseptic healing and barrier cream used for nappy rash. its cheap and goes a long way! it works brilliantly well to help heal the soreness, and after a day or two i find i can walk much more comfortably. importantly it will help to reduce further itching and soreness by creating a barrier.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi colt,sorry to hear that you too did not have much luck with the calcium. both you and eitu could perhaps check that you have a brand WITHOUT magnesium. this is essential, as the magnesium counteracts the constipating action of the calcium.while the differing results we are having illustrates the individual nature of ibs, i am sure that the mucus problem we share puts us in a subset of those suffering the symptoms of diarrhea predominant ibs.earlier you mentioned the possibility of mucus being caused by an allergy, do you have any links to info or research that you could post here?


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi eitu343, i'm sorry to hear the mucus prob is continuing.i did notice in an earlier post you said that you only had one meal a day. is is worth trying eating more, smaller meals? i find that my food intake is spread over a time period of approx 10-11 hours,breakfast at 8amlunch at 1pmdinner at 6 pmi take half a calcium tab with each meal. until i started taking omeprazole this worked very well. i have had to change the early calcium because it was stopping the omeprazole working properly. i have subsequently been substitutuing the calcium for colesevelam, with variable results.you can soften the calcium by leaving the top off the bottle for a few days, then chew them.i would advise getting some sudocrem. it is an antiseptic healing and barrier cream used for nappy rash. its cheap and goes a long way! it works brilliantly well to help heal the soreness, and after a day or two i find i can walk much more comfortably. importantly it will help to reduce further itching and soreness by creating a barrier.


I'm trying to eat 2 / 3 times a day now but the mucus is still the same. I take Laparmoid tablets sometimes and that stops any stools when I go to the toilet but there is always mucus when I do go even if there are no stools or if I'm constipated. I normally wash whenever I go to the toilet. I end up taking forever but otherwise I think I would feel even more discomfort when I came out. That seems to help reduce any soreness or itchyness I may get also.RE magnessium in the calcium tablets, I'm taking the Holland and Barrat Calcium Carbonate tablets that someone recommended in an earlier post on here.The very first time I went to see the doctor with this, it was regarding the mucus, which I thought was diorrrea at the time. I had a slight accident and there was a little mucus on my underwear. Now I make sure I only pass wind or have a piss while sitting on the toilet, as I don't trust my bowels.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi colt,sorry to hear that you too did not have much luck with the calcium. both you and eitu could perhaps check that you have a brand WITHOUT magnesium. this is essential, as the magnesium counteracts the constipating action of the calcium.while the differing results we are having illustrates the individual nature of ibs, i am sure that the mucus problem we share puts us in a subset of those suffering the symptoms of diarrhea predominant ibs.earlier you mentioned the possibility of mucus being caused by an allergy, do you have any links to info or research that you could post here?


Plain calcium, no magnesium. As for "research" on the allergy aspect, I have not really done any. Just noticed that when all this started, I was getting a runny nose and a lot of burning on the top of my right foot and the palm of my left hand. So , when I started to see mucus in my stool, made the mental connection to a runny nose. Mucus is mucus I think. Still have not pursued that one, but I will. Also, I forgot to mention that I have added a bowl of Quaker instant oatmeal to my diet. If you look at the ingredients, they use calcium carbonate as thickener, plus it is soluble fiber.Let us all fight on here.....we will beat this damn thing.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Colt said:


> Plain calcium, no magnesium. As for "research" on the allergy aspect, I have not really done any. Just noticed that when all this started, I was getting a runny nose and a lot of burning on the top of my right foot and the palm of my left hand. So , when I started to see mucus in my stool, made the mental connection to a runny nose. Mucus is mucus I think. Still have not pursued that one, but I will. Also, I forgot to mention that I have added a bowl of Quaker instant oatmeal to my diet. If you look at the ingredients, they use calcium carbonate as thickener, plus it is soluble fiber.Let us all fight on here.....we will beat this damn thing.


After about 4 weeks taking acidipholus three times a day, I am starting to believe that is has helped with the soft stool issue somewhat. So much so that I have been constipated for the past few days.Please, try it if you have not. Maybe it is just me, but it seems to work and it is cheap.


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, Does anyone know any shops in the UK that sell Foraster probiotic tablets, the ones that contain Saccharomyces boulardii or any safe place to order online from? I heard they help some people with reducing the amount of mucus. thanks


----------



## ivanv (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Colt,About a year ago I had the same symptoms as you. I was leaking mucus all the time and the routine of BM went down the drain. It was difficult for me the find a comfortable posture on a chair without hurting my back. I went to a specialist and found I had a FISSURE. The specialist I went to just told me to not eat dairy products, drink plenty of water and eat only soups for a couple of weeks. As a treament I was given a special disinfectant soap which I used to mix a capfull of it in the bath and just sit down in the water for 15minutes 3 times a day. This treatment worked wonderfull for me. It took me about 3-5weeks to start seeing improvement but then the problem vanished as fast as it came. I kept eating light food about 3 Months to keep the stools soft and then changed back to normal diet. With this treatment I didn't need the operation normally required to fix such issue.Get back to me if you want more information.Regards


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

eitu343 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know any shops in the UK that sell Foraster probiotic tablets, the ones that contain Saccharomyces boulardii or any safe place to order online from? I heard they help some people with reducing the amount of mucus. thanks


Not from the UK, but I did check amazon UK (Amazon is as reputable as it gets online,imo) for you and it is listed:http://www.amazon.co.uk/florastor-Health-Beauty/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A65801031%2Ck%3AFlorastor&page=1Colt


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi eitu343.In the UK Optibac Products produce 'Bowelcalm'. This contains sacch. boulardii the same ingredient as in Florastor. http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> hi eitu343.In the UK Optibac Products produce 'Bowelcalm'. This contains sacch. boulardii the same ingredient as in Florastor. http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/


Thanks for the recommendations. I will give Optibac Bowel Calm a go. It seems a lot cheaper than Florester. I've already tried Asodifalis and calcium carbonate and a few other ones without any improvement.Will let you know if it helps.


----------



## eitu343 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have just finished off a box of bowel calm tablets and it has made no change that I can tell.I have been feeling quite sick over the past few days but not actually being sick and there is still a lot of mucus when I go to the toilet and discomfort while sleeping. I can go once a day sometimes now but even so I do still get discomfort and I end up spending about 1 to 2 hours in the toilet when I do go.


eitu343 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I will give Optibac Bowel Calm a go. It seems a lot cheaper than Florester. I've already tried Asodifalis and calcium carbonate and a few other ones without any improvement.Will let you know if it helps.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

eitu343 said:


> I have just finished off a box of bowel calm tablets and it has made no change that I can tell.I have been feeling quite sick over the past few days but not actually being sick and there is still a lot of mucus when I go to the toilet and discomfort while sleeping. I can go once a day sometimes now but even so I do still get discomfort and I end up spending about 1 to 2 hours in the toilet when I do go.


Been away for awhile. Sorry you did not have luck with the tablets.As for me, same old, same old. Still taking acidipholous, but seems pointless.Two weeks ago I started taking psylium husk tablets. So far, that has not helped either.Still get terrible leakage after pretty much every bm. Very hard to manage.Anybody trying anything new??


----------



## Extaffy (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm in Canada too. When I gave my symptoms to my dr, I was told....well I'm not sure what that is... and it was left like that. My wetness came after my hysterectomy - and like all on this, would love my life back.I was diagnosed with ibs about 18 years ago, and since then, I've been on a roller coaster. I've had tests with no real results, and it's the ups and downs of it all that bother me.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Extaffy said:


> I'm in Canada too. When I gave my symptoms to my dr, I was told....well I'm not sure what that is... and it was left like that. My wetness came after my hysterectomy - and like all on this, would love my life back.I was diagnosed with ibs about 18 years ago, and since then, I've been on a roller coaster. I've had tests with no real results, and it's the ups and downs of it all that bother me.


Welcome fellow Canadian. Sorry about your situation. It is indeed a roller coaster. Hopefully one of us finds relief or a cure and share it with the rest of us!!


----------



## Ocean57 (Jan 4, 2012)

I had the problem and found out that milk caused it. I stopped using milk and milk products. Then, while researching for Crohn's which my husband is dealing with, I ran across a book called "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gotschall. By using the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, we are much better off. The diet uses a homemade yogurt which I can eat because all the lactose is processed out of it. It is good and makes good ice cream. In this diet we use alot of honey, almond flour (which I grind myself), and fresh meats, veggies, and fruits. The book will give you what you need to know. Order it, spend < $20, and get started. Try it for a month or two and see what happens. I've bought into it and think it's great and I think you will too!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Ocean57 said:


> I had the problem and found out that milk caused it. I stopped using milk and milk products. Then, while researching for Crohn's which my husband is dealing with, I ran across a book called "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gotschall. By using the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, we are much better off. The diet uses a homemade yogurt which I can eat because all the lactose is processed out of it. It is good and makes good ice cream. In this diet we use alot of honey, almond flour (which I grind myself), and fresh meats, veggies, and fruits. The book will give you what you need to know. Order it, spend < $20, and get started. Try it for a month or two and see what happens. I've bought into it and think it's great and I think you will too!


Thanks. I was off milk for two months when this first started and it did not help. I will look at some of the other things you have mentioned!!


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Hi folks.....just wondering if any of you have found something that works for you?I am still in the same boat.Please update.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

One of the things I hate most about forums, is people who post something, and everybody takes the time to help them, then they never come back.How many times have you read posts and felt that the person was onto something, then suddenly the thread ends, leaving you hanging?Well, I promised that if I was able to find some relief for this leakage issue I would share it. So, here is what has cut my problem down by 50%Pure, organic psyllium powder. I take one teaspoon, three times day, mixed into water. My wife bought me a frother to mix it, otherwise forget about it. It will get stuck to the roof of your mouth, and if taken without enough water, may even cause choking.So, I put the water in the glass, about 6 ounces, add 1tsp of psyllium and froth away. Drink it down in one shot because it tastes like sh..The first few days it caused me some gas and bloating, but it seems to have subsided after three weeks.Works for me!!Anybody else having any luck??


----------



## 1990girl (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Colt,Any change yet? I'm at wit's end with this.I've been doing some more researching and wonder if it might be rectal nerve damage causing incomplete evacuation. At least in my case, because I had chronic constipation a few years ago. Take care


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

colitisjo said:


> Hi ColtThe only solution that works for me is when the BM's are firm and "normal" then I don't have any urgency, leakage or cramping. However, the million dollar question is "How to get the BM's firm and normal" LOL. Sometimes I have a good few days or even a week where this happens and I rack my brain trying to work out what I possibly have done different in my life/diet for this change then BAM back to a shitty day (pardon the pun).


I hear ya. I have just returned from vacation and took Immodium every day, which helps. But I still want to fined out the cause.Good luck to you and thanks for the reply.


----------



## wmShanny (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello - I've had IBS for many years in the form of C and D. I didn't know until recently that I had C - I just thought it was odd that I didn't go for days - it didn't cause me pain. The pain would come when I finally had a BM and it was usually D. I didn't know what to do about it and tried dietary changes, fiber etc and the result was that I just had IBS-D. I was regular but it was D. Then about 3 or 4 months ago I started experiencing messy diarrhea every day. Messy as in incomplete evacuation where I had to carry wipes with me to help clean up. When it would leak out of me, it would burn and cause rubbing to where it would bleed a little. This would happen at work, when I would go hiking (horrible), go for a walk or whatever. It was a mess, almost everyday and I would rarely have good days. I went back to the Dr(s) plural - I go to a D.O, and a naturopathy Dr. They both recommended the food elimination diet which overwhelmed me. I tested negative for celiac. I did my own research online because I was desperate. I found a antibiotic that seemed hopeful but I am so against antibiotics because they destroy good bacteria. As I mentioned I was willing to try anything because I was tired of the mess everday. I learned through a friend that her Dr gave her food sensitivity tests and she got all kinds of feedback on foods her body didn't like. What I read online is that they weren't very reliable. I decided that I wanted to do the food sensitivity tests and I wanted to do 2 of them from different companies to compare the results. Well guess what? I had a strong reaction to coffee and flax seed on both tests! One test was more sensitive it seemed and found other foods that I was moderately reacting to. I have stopped consuming these foods for two weeks now and it's been a MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I started having more good days than bad, my BM were NORMAL - it was so good to see normal again!!! So my point is, if you haven't done food sensitivy tests - get them done! You may have to pay out of pocket but it's worth every penny in my opinion. Some insurance companies might pay. My tests cost around $270 - $400 or so. The one I recommend if you are only going to do one of them is LRA by ELISA/ACT Biotechnologies. I just want to share my miracle and hope that you can find relief for your issues you are having. It's been so awesome these past few weeks being normal again. Good luck.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Well okay, I thought I would update this topic. Recently was prescribed generic Questran, which did help firm up my stool, and seems to be continuing to do so. BUT, what it has not helped is the original problem I started this thread for. I am still experiencing the same watery brown leakage after bowel movements and it is truly driving me crazy. After a BM, I can return to the bathroom and wipe every twenty minutes all day. Of course this has caused intense irritation which I use all kinds of creams to get some relief. Psyllium helped a bit too, but I still want to know what is causing this. I have made an appointment with my GP and am demanding to see another specialist as the one I was sent to told be that I should just live with it. BS!!

Just thought I would update as the one pet peeve I have is people who leave threads hanging. Especially when you read the five page thread and find out the person simply disappeared.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Just another update in case any one of the posters is still around or better yet...has found a cure.

Went to a second gastro and heard the same thing as the first. He did not use the term IBS at any point though. He seemed baffled by these symptoms.

He told me to continue on Questran, but double the amount. Told me to tak as many Imodium as needed as he has many patients who take ten a day for years. He also told me to cut carb intake.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Questran has basically quit working for me. Still suffering from this post-BM leakage.

The search for the cause, and the cure, continues.....


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Colt, I just read through the thread. I hate to think you are still suffering, you seem to have this problem worse than I had it.

...I had it... I do still have some problems, but have a routine now. That means for the most part I am able to function day to day without the same level of discomfort as before.

I have had a number of other health changes/diagnosis since posting here. I can go into some detail, but may have to a bit later as I have had some wine [!] and should not really be posting whilst under the influence.

I'll be back.


----------



## MikeUSA (Nov 2, 2013)

I am a male and I too had a problem cleaning up after BM, which started around age 45. I am 59 years old now. The sphincter (anal ) muscles tend to contract after most BM, trapping some stool in the process. It normally takes about 30 minutes for the muscles relax again and release the trapped stool. The best way I found to rid myself of this stool is to first use tissue after BM, then go to the bathroom as soon as the muscles have relaxed, wipe, wash and wipe again. And if BM happened before taking a bath, simply wait until the muscles relax to take your bath and wash then; but if you do not have time and need to jump in the shower right a way, simply dig it out, several times, with your own finger as you shower.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I reduced my posting here on IBSgroup when I seemed to swap one health problem for another, developing severe reflux/gerd. I was prescribed Omeprazole, to reduce stomach acid production, and this coincided with a beneficial reduction in my IBS symptoms.

I am now assuming that some of my original IBS problem could have been because of excess acid making its way to the large intestine, which, possibly, produced extra mucus to protect the gut lining and may have encouraged reverse osmosis, meaning stool was softer. The idea that excess mucus and IBS-D is sometimes caused by excess acidity in the gut could partly explain how calcium [alkaline] works to reduce diarrhoea symptoms.

Excess acidity in the lower GI could be caused by all manner of things, eg, excess stomach acid and/or reduced Bile production or action [Bile helps neutralise some of the stomachs acid] etc.

Of course this could all be coincidence, and I was getting better anyway, or I could be having a good side effect of the acid reducing drug.

I am not suggesting that people start taking Omeprazole.

There are low acid diets and alkaline supplements that could be tried.

I hope of some use. All the best


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies Mr100 and Mike.

Mr100, are you saying that this medicine has stopped your leakage issue? I still suffer the same way as I always have, and today is a particularly bad day.

It is interesting that you talk about acid. I find that my leakage seems to be worse when I wake up in the morning with a burning stomach.

Just got back from a week long vacation where I controlled it the only way I can.....took a pile of Immodium and basically avoided going to the toilet. The place I went to was very hot, and the last thing I wanted was an irritated anus out in the heat.

I really appreciate all the people who have supported this thread. This problem, although minor and not deadly, most definitely alters your life.

Mr100, would you consider taking some otc antacid if you were me - just to see what happens? That is of course if the meds have helped your leakage.

Best of luck to all, and hopefully one day I will update this thread with a cure or a good remedy other than wiping ten times and showering and wiping and washing and ointments........


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Evening colt, Yes I am mostly cured of my IBS-d issues. I have occasional days when I am reminded of how things used to be, but put that down to dietary intake, like too much fruit or wine.

Yes I would consider a trial of PPI based antacid in your position. Ideally you should consult your primary doctor [GP] first and obtain his support. He will know your medical history and will be able to advise about potential side-effects.

The alternative is to go it alone and obtain some OTC medication. I would not do this without some advice and guidance from a medical professional.

I am pretty certain in my case that it is the Omeprazole that has changed things for me, but as you say, it could be something else.

regards


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

First of all, a big thanks to Mr 100 for being the type of guy who still comes back here to help even though he has found relief. So many people, I am sure, find results and relief and leave the rest of us hanging.

Mr100 can you list the most effective meds/diet items that have helped you?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Colt, Happy New Year. Apols for the delay in replying.

My diet is fairly normal and mixed. There is an accent on alkaline foods.

I have a Rice based breakfast with semi-skimmed cows milk, a few blueberries, a banana and two cups of tea.

Lunch is normally a sandwich, with cheese or peanut butter, maybe some salad leaves, an apple and a coffee

Supper is often fish or chicken with potato and other veg.

Meds/Supplements

1x20mg omeprazole am and pm [total 40mg]

1x400mg Turmeric am and pm [total 800mg]

1xhigh quality fish oil capsule am only

1xvitamin B tablet am only

Hope of use.

Mr100


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Mr 100 said:


> Hi Colt, Happy New Year. Apols for the delay in replying.
> 
> My diet is fairly normal and mixed. There is an accent on alkaline foods.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply Mr100, I did not get a notification of this reply. I am going to look at some of those things that you mention, because I have tried none of them. Was the Omeprazole prescribed for your IBS?

Thanks, Colt.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

New treatment for leakage......

http://www.sfmc.net/health-page/new-treatment-fecal-incontinence/


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

This sounds like a good theory:

"Having the same problem and looking at all the possible sources I have com to this conclusion. In the morning I have a regular bowel movement with no problems, however during the day there are the same issues with frequent semi watery movements with burning, itching sensation. Sometimes blood upon wiping. I believe that what is going on is that the digestive tract is passing along predigested food too quickly to the lower intestine. The normal digestive process takes some time and the end product is a succession of food that has gone through the stomach where it is broken down by strong acids, and onto the small and large intestines where the nutrients are absorbed until it reaches the end point. The pancreatic digestive compounds and bile from the liver are added early on to assist in breaking down the organic compounds but if the stool is passed quickly to the anus the acidic residue is still active an when passing to the sensitive rectal tissues , it burns and causes the issue described above. Sometimes the remedies of taking certain compounds probably neutralizes the effects or lines the digestive tract to the rectum so the acidic fluids are not exposed to the sensitive anal tissues. The fresh blood is from the irritation of the rectum after wiping and usually heals quickly."

http://www.steadyhealth.com/Itching_and_burning_rectal_area_after_bowel_movements__incre_t83636.html

I'd have a look at inflammatory foods. For some people, expecially with diarrhea, IBS could be a low level inflammatory bowel disorder. Wheat would be one of the biggest problem foods, but all of the high FODMAPs could also cause inflammation. Certain fats if you can't absorb them.

http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/bowel_incontinence/hic-fecal-incontinence.aspx%C2

This site suggests: *Inability of the rectum to stretch.* If the muscles of the rectum are not as elastic as they should be, excess stool that builds up can leak out. Inflammatory bowel disease (such as Crohn's disease) can also affect the rectum's ability to stretch.

The best diet for everyone with IBS is a low inflammatory, mainly mild fibre diet that would be suitable for someone in a nursing home. Think bland and easy to digest. If you must eat wheat, try toast rather than bread as everyone digests toast easier. If you must have milk, try A2 milk. Nightshades can cause inflammation, but in my case these affect my skin not my colon. Any foods can be inflammatory if you can't digest them properly and this includes constipating foods like refined flour. Investigate Leaky Gut and Celiac Disease as these diets are anti-inflammatory. If your IBS type leans more to diarrhea this is another clue that you are eating inflammatory foods. RAST tests are good indicators of actual food allergies but the wheat test only tests for certain proteins so an exclusion diet is still the best option.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

tummyrumbles said:


> This sounds like a good theory:
> 
> "Having the same problem and looking at all the possible sources I have com to this conclusion. In the morning I have a regular bowel movement with no problems, however during the day there are the same issues with frequent semi watery movements with burning, itching sensation. Sometimes blood upon wiping. I believe that what is going on is that the digestive tract is passing along predigested food too quickly to the lower intestine. The normal digestive process takes some time and the end product is a succession of food that has gone through the stomach where it is broken down by strong acids, and onto the small and large intestines where the nutrients are absorbed until it reaches the end point. The pancreatic digestive compounds and bile from the liver are added early on to assist in breaking down the organic compounds but if the stool is passed quickly to the anus the acidic residue is still active an when passing to the sensitive rectal tissues , it burns and causes the issue described above. Sometimes the remedies of taking certain compounds probably neutralizes the effects or lines the digestive tract to the rectum so the acidic fluids are not exposed to the sensitive anal tissues. The fresh blood is from the irritation of the rectum after wiping and usually heals quickly."
> 
> ...


Thanks Tummyrumbles......those are some things to think about.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Just bumping this up to see if any of the posters here have had any luck with this. I am still the same. Burning stomach in the morning is the first sign that I will have leakage all day long. Nothing has changed for me. Suffer every day.


----------



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Do you notice any blood or other abnormal leakage? Or is it just fecal residue? Is there pain? I've found the best way to reduce itching is to NOT over-wipe...if you can use a bidet or a shower head, but over-wiping can really cause damage. If you notice mild drainage of blood or anything else that isn't feces you should see a CRS to make sure there isn't a fistula. These can happen after prolonged constipation, diarrhea or just plain bad luck.


----------



## Eddy010 (Mar 17, 2017)

Colt said:


> Hey folks, I thought I would check with you guys regarding the most annoying symptom of my IBS. I was diagnosed in February and am trying to get used to this label/curse.Things have changed for me. Originally my IBS gave me extremely soft stool in the morning, combined with a burning stomach.I have tried some of the great suggestions and have been taking Calcium and Benefiber. This has calmed my morning rush. BUT.I now have a BM in the afternoon, and this results in leakage for hours afterwards. I mean I can wipe clean, then twenty minutes later, I have to wipe again. Then again and again usually all day. I often burn around my anal area when this occurs, and it is very itchy. I use baby wipes to reduce the pain from all of the wiping, but it is still a terrible experience.Does anybody else experience this? Is this from IBS? Anybody got any cures??? Driving me crazy!!


Hi Colt, maybe this works it sounds not hygienic but it is, take one bottle 1 liter or other practical bottle fill it with water the temperature you like and wash it, it will help and put gently coconut oil daily for your pain.


----------



## Morrik (7 mo ago)

Any luck?


----------

